# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

RESERVE YOUR FISHING SPECIAL NOW BEFORE THE PRICE GOES UP JANUARY 1ST. 

2018 FISHING SHOW SPECIAL PRICING FOR NEXT YEAR - EARLY
We are announcing early (BEFORE THE HOUSTON BOAT SHOW) our famous fishing show special pricing. For over 17 years we have made this special trip available to book ONLY during the Houston Boat Show & the Houston fishing show. WE WILL NOT BE AT THE HOUSTON BOAT SHOW but we will be in attendance at the Houston Fishing show at the end of February 2018.
Book your 2018 special fishing trip NOW before the end of 2017 and save $50.00 per trip. Between now and the end of the 2017 you can book your trips here at the lodge for $900.00 for three (3) people totally inclusive. Booking this trip after the first of the year the price will be $950.00.
SPECIAL DAYS IN MAY, JUNE AND OCTOBER ARE BACK
These very popular days will book very quickly.
Click on this link to check special days for each month in 2018


----------

